# FREE Palette Libraries from Red Room Audio - GIVEAWAY



## reutunes (Apr 5, 2019)

As a big fan of Red Room Audio I had to post about this. From the RRA facebook page...

*HUGE GIVEAWAY!

Subscribe to the Red Room Audio YouTube channel before 19th April 2019 and be entered into our massive prize draw. 1 lucky subscriber will win the ENTIRE Palette range. 4 others will win a Palette library of their choice. Our channel is full of product demos, features and other goodies. Check it out and WIN.

To enter just subscribe here: bit.ly/RRA_SUBSCRIBE*







TERMS: Winners must be 18+ and are responsible for all costs to redeem Prize. This promotion is not affiliated, endorsed, or sponsored by Youtube, Instagram or Facebook. No purchase or payment necessary to enter or win. A purchase will not increase your chances of winning. Odds of winning depend on the number of eligible entries received. Winners will be randomly chosen among all eligible entrants who are persons who follow the steps listed above. Winners must have valid accessible contact information (email address or Facebook page link) in their Youtube account in order to qualify. Void where prohibited by law. List of winner(s) will be provided upon request by email to [email protected]


----------



## reutunes (Apr 17, 2019)

Two days left on this giveaway, folks.


----------

